# Can a German Show dog be a protective dog?



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

I need help. Looking for an Adult companion dog that is already house broken and obedience trained.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Every time I see one of your threads I wonder what your obsession is with protection. Then I see you're in Houston and it all becomes clear.....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey by the way I just talked to my friend over at Gerdeshaus and they have two obedience/protection trained females for sale. One is 6 and I believe one is 2. Both are working line.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Certainly!!!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

You've already got two other identical threads? Maybe you could stick with one, that way you might get more answers. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/173756-looking-gsd-dog-family-protection.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/173759-looking-gsd-breeder-near-texas.html


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Here is a dog I found with Euro sport. They are not to far from you. Are you looking at home personal protection dog? Or working sport dog? Just a confused on what your looking for...... 

..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, do you still have the other puppy?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/finding-good-trainer/168854-looking-trainer-houston-texas.html


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Hmmmm another pup? Do you still have this pup?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Here is a dog I found with Euro sport. They are not to far from you. Are you looking at home personal protection dog? Or working sport dog? Just a confused on what your looking for......
> 
> ..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services


 
Those folks are good friends of mine the main kennel is in Slovakia which is where this dog is. They keep very few here in Texas.


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

No, it was having A severe biting problem that the trainer could not correct and bit my one year old daughter in the head. After that, I gave her to the trainer. My fault for thinking all dogs were pot luck on quality. I bought it from the paper.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

FLYWOLF said:


> No, it was having A severe biting problem that the trainer could not correct and bit my one year old daughter in the head. After that, I gave her to the trainer. My fault for thinking all dogs were pot luck on quality. I bought it from the paper.


The dog was 9 weeks old right? A nine week old biting is just a puppy being a puppy which does not reflect on the quality of the dog. The fact that the puppy was able to bite your daughter was a management problem on your end not the puppy's.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you still have the other puppy?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/finding-good-trainer/168854-looking-trainer-houston-texas.html


I thought this looked familiar. 

Flywolf, you had a puppy and you were overwhelmed with the needs (potty in kennel thread) of a puppy. You've asked numerous times for help with show or working line breeders in Houston. You've been given info for trainers (including our awesome trainer Al Longoria) and have been given contacts for some top breeders..including some I have been looking at and talking with. All that being said, perhaps you might want to wait awhile before acquiring a dog, particularly a "protection" trained GSD.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! 
If you could not manage the puppy biting, you should probably not get a protection trained GSD. Get a good security system with a bark on tape alarm and teach your wife to use a gun.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I have no comment, but I do have a question...?

*You had a *9wk puppy* with a biting problem that your **trainer** could *not* *"correct"*? _seriously?....wow._


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

RebelGSD said:


> Wow!
> If you could not manage the puppy biting, you should probably not get a protection trained GSD. Get a good security system with a bark on tape alarm and teach your wife to use a gun.


Good advice


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lots of good advice on this thread. without assuming anything but only using the information as given so far by the op, i'll second the good security system and gun for the wife.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/146100-looking-breeder.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...g-german-show-lines-breeder-near-houston.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/147168-looking-breeder-near-texas.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/168119-looking-gsd-breeder-texas.html

After all those threads that date back to Nov 2010 plus threads asking about different lines, you bought a puppy from the paper?
By my math, that puppy would only be around 20 weeks at this point. 
And you gave him to your trainer?
Have you gotten other puppies in the time that you first posted looking for a breeder (Nov 14,2010)?


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

looks like the trainer had his eye on the pup. No amount of training could stop a 9, 10, 12, 16 week old pup from biting, they are called land sharks for a reason. 
Anyways, getting a trained dog will not help solve your problems since you need to train for obedience as well. Even a well trained dog in the hands of someone who could not handle a 9 week old puppy will turn into **** on 4 legs. 

A security system is a much better option for you and could be cheaper than a trained adult dog which would cost thousands and thousands of dollars.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, a show line dog can be protective. I have a show line male that is protective of me and trains/competes in two different types of protection. Granted, I raised him since he was 7 weeks so we've had a strong bond of trust and respect from the beginning.

I've never had a GSD puppy that bit me or anyone all the time. Neither my show lines nor my working line (who has high prey and a low threshold) have been bitey or mouthy with me ever. I'm not sure why I've never gotten a landshark, I always thought I was just lucky but my DH insists there's something about me and the way the dogs are raised that it's a non-issue in our household.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Liesje said:


> Yes, a show line dog can be protective. I have a show line male that is protective of me and trains/competes in two different types of protection. Granted, I raised him since he was 7 weeks so we've had a strong bond of trust and respect from the beginning.
> 
> I've never had a GSD puppy that bit me or anyone all the time. Neither my show lines nor my working line (who has high prey and a low threshold) have been bitey or mouthy with me ever. I'm not sure why I've never gotten a landshark, I always thought I was just lucky but my DH insists there's something about me and the way the dogs are raised that it's a non-issue in our household.


Biting is not an issue in my household either, he bites what he's supposed to bite not me or my 5 yr old son. My working line pups prey drive is great, yet he leaves my cat alone, I wont get credit for that though, it was the cat that did all the teaching. But that was after redirection you can't stop a puppy from biting but you sure can redirect that bite. If a trainer can't do that and I can then something is wrong with that trainer. 

And I forgot to answer the OP's question, yes a show line can be protective.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, an older, adult, settled dog might be exactly what he "needs". Not everybody can manage a puppy but a settled dog, five, six years, already obedience trained, is much easier to handle than a puppy. Just saying...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mrs.K said:


> Honestly, an older, adult, settled dog might be exactly what he "needs". Not everybody can manage a puppy but a settled dog, five, six years, already obedience trained, is much easier to handle than a puppy. Just saying...


I tend to agree with this. The guy got a puppy, realized it wasn't what he needed/wanted, and re-homed it with his trainer. He didn't dump the dog at the shelter or sell it on Craigslist. He got it a home with someone who wanted it. Then he _learned_ from his mistake and realized he'd be better off with a trained adult.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That could be the case but with a 1yr. old child in the home, it won't be long before the cure for the new dog is to rehome it too.
Oh well. A good breeder will recognize the red flags as would a rescue.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What is your experience with owning and training dogs?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think anybody is arguing that because someone can't handle a puppy, they shouldn't be able to get an adult dog that has training. I think they're saying if you can't handle a little bitey puppy, how on earth are you going to accept and handle the responsibility and liability of a trained protection dog?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

And...a trained dog is still a dog. It's training will go out the window unless you know exactly what you're doing. And it will still do dog things, like knock over a baby/toddler, or whap the kid in the head with it's tail, at the very least. 
Unless the dog is going to be outdoors only and if that's the case, it could wind up being shot in a home invasion. Thousands of things can "go wrong" and I do agree with others who say a home security system and a handgun here and there or shotgun will do better for home protection.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and there goes those 'assumptions' again,,sheesh.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

True...to a point. But I also read through all the OPs previous posts and get a strong feeling he's intolerant of many typical dog behaviors like an 8 week old puppy "pissing" in it's crate, and at 9 weeks, being a typical landshark to the extent he gave the puppy away after just weeks of ownership.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so maybe as mrs k pointed out, and older trained dog would fit the bill for this poster/


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> so maybe as mrs k pointed out, and older trained dog would fit the bill for this poster/


_Well_ trained. 
But I also know that unless you know specifically how to train that particular dog that particular way, the training will dissolve.
So it's got to be everyone on board, and I hope that'll happen if he gets that trained dog.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Unless the dog is going to be outdoors only and if that's the case, it could wind up being shot in a home invasion.


Uh, home invasion mean,they break into the home and hold folks hostage while they ransak. dont get many yard invasions here.................:crazy:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh jeez, here we go again!! 

I was thinking specifically of a doctor friend of my husbands who bought a dog to 'protect the home' and yes they do have to invade the YARD to get through to the door or window. 
So if there's a dog standing there barking, what happens? And the intruders really want inside? The dog is toast.

Are you gonna lock me out of this thread too now?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I am helping the guy privately so he does not have to wade through the silliness and can get some logical advice. As far as the other, you were warned and kept on and I got sick of the private complaints about you. And do you think if the dog was in the house they wont shoot him if that is their thing?????


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My point is that having a guard dog sitting outside will not stop intruders. As others pointed out, the woman would do better with a gun.
Our physician friend moved.
And I got private complaints about you, as well, LL.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

It is pretty common knowledge that a dog will not STOP a determined intruder. They are however known as being an effective deterrent. Alarms do not stop burglaries either. A deterrent. Studies have shown that dogs are quite effective for this purpose as are alarms. When we teach citizens these some of things that we tell them. We gain this knowlege from interogating crooks. We ask why this house and not the one next door. Many times they say the house next door had a dog raising heck so we moved on to one without one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Point for Ladylaw....Our 12 year old Boxer was terribly worked up over something at the door when DH and DD got home. She was literally frothing at the mouth...who in their right mind is going to try to come through the door with Cujo whipping spit everywhere and trying to come through the window at them.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

hahahaha not me! I have been run back to my patrol car more than once in my career by someone's "pet" when I arrived to take a report on something..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A bullet will stop a frothing cujo. Any crazy that wants in will not be stopped by a dog. I'm sure we've all heard about this story~ that mom has some cahuna's!!! 

I wonder,though if they would have messed with her, had she had a "watch"dog?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> A bullet will stop a frothing cujo. Any crazy that wants in will not be stopped by a dog. I'm sure we've all heard about this story~ that mom has some cahuna's!!!


You know, I wondered why her GSD didn't bark or alert. I couldn't imagine that. That wouldn't happen at my house. 
When I saw this on the news this morning (or last night, I don't recall), they interviewed her with a GSD sitting by her side.
In the report I just saw tonight they didn't show the dog.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

AGAIN. A bullet will stop the homeowner too. That is silly. I have been taking burglary reports and arresting burglars for 35 years. Not ONE time in this area has someone shot a dog. If a lunatic is breaking in,you have a problem on your hands. The average burglar is just a thief. That is his job. He hurts nobody and is normally not armed. If he can get in and out that is all that he cares about. And many folks are afraid of dogs and all of the noise. Plenty houses out their with no dogs and no alarm systems


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know several people who have been burgled and when they asked the best way to prevent it the police said get a dog. The lady across the street from my parents got robbed (and this is a nice, family neighborhood) and after police told her to get a dog she instead got a chain link fence with a gate and "Beware of the dog!" sign. My Kenya's half brother died protecting his family from a violent home intruder, and got in enough damage to keep the family from harm. I've had plenty of people tell me they'd never mess with me, my van, or my property because of my dogs (and I take my dogs to work and let people play with them, not showing them their aggression).


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I saw that too. I dont know. She may have had the dog locked up in the bedroom with her and the baby. AND the shotgun and handgun. Gutsy young lady


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

to go rather OT here, and I didn't look at the link posted, but I read a link that the woman had lost 3/4 german shepherds a couple weeks ago to someone poisoning them How sad, husband dies on xmas, her gsd's dead from poisoning, the one in the house was her 'house' dog..

AND HECK no, I wouldn't go to your house Jax LOL But ya know there are alot of fools who DO..I don't know how many salesmen I've had come to my door and I got the big bad "coyote" sitting next to me staring at them, not a peep out of her, but the male aussie going cujo...ya'd think it would make someone 'back up'


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess my point was that it's much easier to go to the house down the road than to shoot a gun to kill the dog that is going nuts at the door and draw attention to yourself while trying to commit a crime.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Liesje said:


> I know several people who have been burgled and when they asked the best way to prevent it the police said get a dog. The lady across the street from my parents got robbed (and this is a nice, family neighborhood) and after police told her to get a dog she instead got a chain link fence with a gate and "Beware of the dog!" sign. My Kenya's half brother died protecting his family from a violent home intruder, and got in enough damage to keep the family from harm.


 
Bless him. That is the other tactic. The dog can buy you some time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSDGunner said:


> You know, I wondered why her GSD didn't bark or alert. I couldn't imagine that. That wouldn't happen at my house.
> When I saw this on the news this morning (or last night, I don't recall), they interviewed her with a GSD sitting by her side.
> In the report I just saw tonight they didn't show the dog.


I didn't see that about the dog! Hmmm, wonder if she had one on premesis or decided to get one after the shooting. Interesting!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> AND HECK no, I wouldn't go to your house Jax LOL But ya know there are alot of fools who DO..I don't know how many salesmen I've had come to my door and I got the big bad "coyote" sitting next to me staring at them, not a peep out of her, but the male aussie going cujo...ya'd think it would make someone 'back up'


I always have to laugh at people. They want to pet the oh so cute Boxers and cringe at the German Shepherd. Helooo...it's NOT the GSD you need to worry about!! And then there have been a few with the "I'm great with dogs" attitude. One was a Schwann's supervisor who finally decided making friends with the dog baring teeth at him wasn't a grand idea when I yelled "are you TRYING to get bit?! Knock it off!"


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Definitely. He was a powerful dog and went down fighting.

Now I didn't get dogs just to guard my property but I'm not saying I don't enjoy that benefit. I can walk down to the shady corner and with Nikon at my side no one ever hassles me, in fact the only times people give me any attention at all is to compliment my dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> I wonder,though if they would have messed with her, had she had a "watch"dog?


She had 5. She bred GSDs. 4 females lived outside and were mysteriously poisoned in the weeks leasing up to the invasion. The male was kept inside for protection.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, those dudes deserve what they got, I did hear she knew she was being robbed previously/never heard about the dogs though. 
The crazies took the dogs out/they didn't care about barking cujo's....sad, sad, sad
she was only 18, had a 50 something hubby who died of cancer on Christmas, and was a GSD breeder? She needs her story made into a movie. I changed the links(to Foxnews) and the first one(UK) that is in quotes shows a GSD(SL?) with her.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> But ya know there are alot of fools who DO..I don't know how many salesmen I've had come to my door and I got the big bad "coyote" sitting next to me staring at them, not a peep out of her, but the male aussie going cujo...ya'd think it would make someone 'back up'


I'm amazed at the amount of people who knock on my door and still insist on talking to me after I've said it's not a good time and am trying to hold back 2-3 barking GSDs. The only person who had the good sense not to push it was a cop! And I put the dogs away and went outside to talk to him.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> I'm amazed at the amount of people who knock on my door and still insist on talking to me after I've said it's not a good time and am trying to hold back 2-3 barking GSDs. The only person who had the good sense not to push it was a cop! And I put the dogs away and went outside to talk to him.



Aaaah...the memories of the Jehovas Wittnesses running down the drive way because of four barking GSD's and one great dane... :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know of someone who had some JW on her porch. She got home, opened her vehicle, and let her dogs out, not knowing people had gone through her yard and were on her porch. Let's just say the JW might have finally gotten the point!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Aaaah...the memories of the Jehovas Wittnesses running down the drive way because of four barking GSD's and one great dane... :wub:


they do the same thing when you tell them your husband left you for his daughter


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

Someone tried to get in our house with our gsd as a kid and it hysterical went the dog went after him as he was yelling get your dog off me. I said as the cops came I guess you won't push your way into someone's house again.


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

In reply to the puppy vs the trained dog ! I have a nine week old puppy and a four year old it takes alot of patience to teach the land shark not to bite and you must teach your kids also. My four year old can get my 9 month old crazy lab to go in his cage just by commands. My four year old is taught to get up walk away if she tries to bite. He is the alpha. I teach my kids to feed them make them wait and not let them walk ahead. They play n both dogs bowls etc. It is alot of work but your dog will be better for it. As far as a trained older gsd. If you don't show even a trained gsd that you are the alpha from the moment you bring them home they will walk all over you also even with the training. I have had a police trained gsd and my parents taught us from day one to be the alpha's over him. Best dog we ever had. I am a mom of five kids I suggest you read alot watch ceasar milan and when you can take time off from work get a dog. So you can from day one take the time to teach the dog you are the alpha. Getting a trained dog an still be a disaster of you don't establish that you are the alpha. I am home all day and My husband's job allows him to have days home and he still took vacation time to bring the dog into our home the first five days. Even with a security system and a gun. If your dog is not trained to let go when you need to shoot an intruder you may kill your dog. This is again where training and being the alpha will save your dog. I am spending the extra money when my dog is old enough to be trained to release if I ever need her to. So I can shoot an intruder not her. That being said I didn't buy her not for that. I live in a very good neighborhood.I have no alarm. My husband does swat and other work. We are very good at shooting but when a target is moving even for me as a experienced women in a crisis situation adrenaline flowing. You can miss!! So I don't recommend you have a gun and not a dog trained to release when needed. I see police trained gsd and know the handlers. My husband is also a medic and has treated many a dog bite. From trained and just house dogs. A trained dog can be dangerous not handled by the handler. I know first hand that teaching a puppy first hand not to bite is alot of work. You must offer something else to chew every time. your kids must offer it also. If you don't show your child as the alpha to a trained dog you can have problems also. My suggestion would be to wait for a trained dog after you have talked with your kids and watch the ceasar milan video's. Watch the videos with your kids to teach your kids before you bring the dog home and take vacation week with your kids and the dog to start everything off right. You may need to wait til june when the kids are out of school. I went for a puppy for two reasons. I love puppies and they can grow with my kids and I know that know one has abused the dog and that a trigger will not come out and turn the dog on my kids. We are establishing the alpha from day one. They had one police dog in our county that is passed now but everyone still remembers him and he is a legend for all his bites.MY gsd I had as a teen that was police trained grabbed a water pistol out of our hands and a trained dog could hurt your child as well. A gsd is a big responsiblity. Not to be taken lightly.I am not judging you only making suggestions to keep your family safe from harms way. A puppy or a trained dog can do damage to your child"s face or worse.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I didn't see that about the dog! Hmmm, wonder if she had one on premesis or decided to get one after the shooting. Interesting!


If I remember correctly, that was the male dog, she took inside because four bitches were poisoned.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mrs.K said:


> If I remember correctly, that was the male dog, she took inside because four bitches were poisoned.


Yes, Emoore posted that. I didn't see it in the fox news link. 


Emoore said:


> She had 5. She bred GSDs. 4 females lived outside and were mysteriously poisoned in the weeks leasing up to the invasion. The male was kept inside for protection.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What I don't get though... didn't she file a report about the dogs being poisoned? Four dogs showing up dead, I'd raise **** at that police station... but then again, her home was invaded and it took them 21 minutes to show up. If she hadn't defended herself she'd probably not be alive.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I know of someone who had some JW on her porch. She got home, opened her vehicle, and let her dogs out, not knowing people had gone through her yard and were on her porch. Let's just say the JW might have finally gotten the point!


Does JW stand for Just Wet my pants?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mrs.K said:


> What I don't get though... didn't she file a report about the dogs being poisoned? Four dogs showing up dead, I'd raise **** at that police station... but then again, her home was invaded and it took them 21 minutes to show up. If she hadn't defended herself she'd probably not be alive.


Rural Oklahoma cops aren't going to do anything about a poisoned dog. Heck it takes them 21 minutes to get to an armed break-in!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Frankly I'm Frank said:


> Does JW stand for Just Wet my pants?


Jevohah Witness, I believe..and I enjoy your signature..though I have to admit I had to look it up..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> they do the same thing when you tell them your husband left you for his daughter


Or you like to play D&D?


----------

